# Best affordable graduated neutral density kit?



## Andy_Hodapp (Jul 20, 2015)

I've been thinking about getting a set of graduated neutral density filters for a long time but can't get myself to pull the trigger. There seems to be a lot of kits you can get for around $50 or you can buy individual much higher quality filters and holders. I'm looking to spend around $100. What would you guys recommend? Should I go for one of the amazon deals where you get a bunch of stuff for $30 like this 

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Square-Filter-Compatible-Cokin/dp/B00796I546/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1437346451&sr=8-18&keywords=graduated+neutral+density+filter

or should I spend more and just get one nice filter and find a good holder?


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 20, 2015)

All those filters for that price! I bet you can guess how good they won't be!
Non OEM holders are fine - well at least mine are!
Cheap filters are another matter! I would get branded ones with Cokin as a minimum starting point. If you find them pricey there are good used ones to be found on auction sites. A friend of mine has built up a very comprehensive 100mm filter set (Hitech brand filters + 3 Cokins and a Cokin holder)) for about $300 in your money - it would have been $900+ if he bought new. All his are in good condition and sourced from E Bay. I have had similar luck but have a somewhat less comprehensive system.


----------



## SiuLoong (Jul 20, 2015)

I bought one of those sets or a very similar one. The filter holder and rings were very poor. I needed a wrench to get the ring off my lens the first time I used it and I didn't use it again. The holderwas very cheap plastic. I did use the filters hand held in front of the lens and they had a noticeable purple colour cast.. fine on a sunset or sky but not great on a cloudy day. They served one purpose mainly which was helping me realise I liked using ND grads and I have very gradually built up a collection of good quality gear second hand for a fraction of the price it would have been new. I use the 0.6 ND hard grad the most so consider getting just this one in a decent brand with a holder and adaptor ring. Most of my gear is LEE and I don't think you can get better.. buy cheap and buy twice!


----------



## jd7 (Jul 21, 2015)

I was looking around at filter kits earlier in the year. I was looking at 100mm filter systems rather than the Cokin P size, but the general advice seemed to be that you get what you pay for with filters (whichever size you're talking about). If you are looking at the cheaper end of the market, one brand you might look into is Haida. I didn't end buying any so I can't talk from experience, and I didn't find a lot about them on the internet, but what I saw was generally positive (especially for the price).

I know this is not what your question asks about, but another option is to take multiple exposures instead of using a grad ND, and merge exposures in post. That is what I have been trying to learn about recently (as a way of avoiding spending money on filters!). If interested, here are a couple of websites I stumbled across which you might find worth a read:
http://shuttermuse.com/why-sold-my-graduated-neutral-density-filter/
http://www.shutterevolve.com/why-you-will-never-need-to-use-hdr-software-again-to-blend-exposures/


----------

